# hay ring



## dickie (Aug 26, 2016)

last year I had 4 head of cattle they and their caves all ate out of the hay ring . I added 3 more cows plus 3 caves born on my far. this year non of the 10 will eat out of the hay ring. after 3 days of not eating and no pasture grass to eat I removed the hay ring and over night all the hay was eaten. what is going on !! any one had this problem ? how did you solve it ? I cant waste hay , normally about 30 % is wasted hay when fed on the ground .


----------



## jdhays (Dec 25, 2016)

If I was determined to use a ring, I'd keep putting hay in the ring. They'll eat it when they're hungry enough.


----------

